# AIR LIFT MkV/VI Fully Adjustable Performance Series Front Strut Pre-Order



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

OPEN ROAD TUNING has always been a pioneer in the air ride world. Since it's inception in 2008, ORT has always been on the forefront of development and research for new products. We approached AirLift back in March with the idea of making MkV/VI front struts which closely resembled that of the Subaru kit. After countless discussions and hours of market research, AirLift gave this project the green light. We are extremely happy to see these new struts going into full scale production and we know that they are going to be the best thing since sliced bread! 

Check out our discussion thread here 

Kit Specs: 

- 32 Way adjustable struts 

- Threaded Coilover Bodies 

- Integrated Camber Plates 

- Integrated Sway Bar Tabs 

- Double Bellow Bags 

- Stainless steel leader lines 

- 1/4" & 3/8" Line Fittings 

- Instruction manual complete with pictures 

- 1 year warranty from AirLift 

PRE-ORDER THEM HERE! and use code ALPLAUNCH at checkout to receive FREE ground shipping. 

Questions? Comments? Want to talk to a real person? 

P: 877.404.4264 
E: [email protected] 
W: www.openroadtuning.com


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Paid...Any estimated shipping date?:beer: 

Thanks for all the updates


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup: lets see this for mk4's =)


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

I know the trade off for camber plates is ride comfort. Donno if i want these on my CC but it will definitly be an option


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Rub-ISH said:


> Paid...Any estimated shipping date?:beer:
> 
> Thanks for all the updates


 Thank you for your order! 

Hoping for a late December/Early January shipment of these. They will reach our facility and then we will ship out all the pre-orders first! :beer: 



CULVER said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: lets see this for mk4's =)


 Hopefully soon  



ShadowWabbit said:


> I know the trade off for camber plates is ride comfort. Donno if i want these on my CC but it will definitly be an option


 While in most cases that is very true, we have found that the fully adjustable struts don't ride poorly at all! The chap who posted after you (ocdpvw) has 15k miles on his fully adjustable setup and hasn't a single complaint. I drove that car most of our time at H2O and it was a dream to drive. With all the adjustments, you really have the ability to hone in on the way you want it to ride/feel. 



ocdpvw said:


> :wave:


 :wave: 

I'll call you back today :beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rub-ISH said:


> Paid...:beer:


 :thumbup:



[email protected] said:


> Thank you for your order!
> 
> Hoping for a late December/Early January shipment of these. They will reach our facility and then we will ship out all the pre-orders first! :beer:


 :thumbup: Will be a nice Christmas/Bday gift to myself :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Definitely! 

You've been added to the list Johnny! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

CULVER said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: lets see this for mk4's =)


 oh if this happens. i want a call. hey babe!:heart:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

mdubcajka12 said:


> oh if this happens. i want a call. hey babe!:heart:


 Oh if that happens, I have a pretty long list of people to call :laugh: 



bryangb said:


>


 I'll tell your wife to put them under the tree


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

bryangb said:


> X


 Same. Looks like I put my order in and installed way too soon. Should have held out for these.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Oh if that happens, I have a pretty long list of people to call :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell your wife to put them under the tree


 I don't think she'll go for that


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

bryangb said:


> I don't think she'll go for that


 Doesn't hurt to try :laugh:


----------



## .:RTime (Jun 1, 2010)

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::laugh:opcorn:


----------



## VEE W (May 2, 2009)

CULVER said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: lets see this for mk4's =)


 :thumbup: I'd be down for a set!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

mdubcajka12 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::laugh:opcorn:


 I see what you did there  

These make a great stocking stuffer :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Sunday Funday!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Don't forget, FREE SHIPPING if you order before January 1st! :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

If you're thinking about purchasing an air ride kit, we can very easily change your order to include these new fully adjustable struts. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Shipping? soon?


----------



## dsm1983 (Aug 8, 2009)

pm sent :beer:


----------



## 2.0TLINY (Jan 15, 2012)

Do these happen to go lower than the current mkv performance front struts?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

2.0TLINY said:


> Do these happen to go lower than the current mkv performance front struts?


XL's go lower than these. I believe you may lose the ability to lay subframe by having the option of adjusting camber. 

Someone correct me if im wrong :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

dsm1983 said:


> pm sent :beer:


Received, I will respond today sir.



2.0TLINY said:


> Do these happen to go lower than the current mkv performance front struts?


Yes, they will go lower than the current MkV performance series.




bryangb said:


> XL's go lower than these. I believe you may lose the ability to lay subframe by having the option of adjusting camber.
> 
> Someone correct me if im wrong :beer::beer:



It's really tough for us to give the 'exact' drop without having put them on a car yet. However, what I can tell you is that due to the camber plates, you may lose a little bit of drop. Although, the car you see in our promotion is Corey's car and those are 19" wheels. He's damn low on 19's and I don't think you'll have any issue getting the car extremely low.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I for one wouldn't mind giving up some drop for the ability to adjust camber. 

Anyone wanna buy some lightly used(3,000 miles) XL fronts to help fund my purchase of these? :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

bryangb said:


> I for one wouldn't mind giving up some drop for the ability to adjust camber.
> 
> Anyone wanna buy some lightly used(3,000 miles) XL fronts to help fund my purchase of these? :laugh:


I knew that was coming :laugh:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

bryangb said:


> I for one wouldn't mind giving up some drop for the ability to adjust camber.
> 
> Anyone wanna buy some lightly used(3,000 miles) XL fronts to help fund my purchase of these? :laugh:


I'm in the same boat.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

I'll make sure we have kits set aside for both of you :laugh:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Good stuffs.... now you've got me thinking....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

ninohale said:


> Good stuffs.... now you've got me thinking....


We do have your address on file


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I'll make sure we have kits set aside for both of you :laugh:


Hopefully you receive a call from me this weekend as long as this guy comes through. I never consider anything sold until the cash is in my pocket though


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

bryangb said:


> Hopefully you receive a call from me this weekend as long as this guy comes through. I never consider anything sold until the cash is in my pocket though


Sounds good to me dude, I look forward to hearing your voice 

I never consider anything sold until the money is in my bank account. Can't count your chickens before they hatch. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey Andrew PM'd


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Hit you back, B. :beer:


----------



## dsm1983 (Aug 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hit you back, B. :beer:


Hit me back! lulz


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Gotcha back, sir :beer:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Sooooooon :vampire:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Soon indeed!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Is cutting the strut mount cap off preferred to get at the adjustment bolts?


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Is cutting the strut mount cap off preferred to get at the adjustment bolts?


Just from what I can see in the photos, I would say yes. I thought I asked Corey that at h20 but for the life of me can't remember what he said. If I get them I'll be removing mine just to make it easier for adjustments.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

OVRWRKD said:


> Just from what I can see in the photos, I would say yes. I thought I asked Corey that at h20 but for the life of me can't remember what he said. If I get them I'll be removing mine just to make it easier for adjustments.


I worded that as a question instead of saying fyi you may want to cut them off. I already have mine removed and opened up a little from when I had camber plates and STs


----------



## mike.snipe (Jan 17, 2012)

So now that they have a solution to damp the front better, what are they doing about the rear???? I don't think the XL shocks from China that they had with their previous kits are going to match up very well with those BC struts up front. Or is it ok to run a higher performance front strut and a might as well be stock rear shock?

Subscribed:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

mike.snipe said:


> So now that they have a solution to damp the front better, what are they doing about the rear???? I don't think the XL shocks from China that they had with their previous kits are going to match up very well with those BC struts up front. Or is it ok to run a higher performance front strut and a might as well be stock rear shock?
> 
> Subscribed:


Last update that I was given, they're working on a threaded adjustable rear shock similar to those in the b7 a4 kits. So they'll be height and dampening, pair that with the double bellow rear and you'll be able to get a nice stiff ride with the ability to lay out. I've done some audis, one is 400whp, and they ride nice when you set them to those stiffer settings.:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

mike.snipe said:


> So now that they have a solution to damp the front better, what are they doing about the rear???? I don't think the XL shocks from China that they had with their previous kits are going to match up very well with those BC struts up front. Or is it ok to run a higher performance front strut and a might as well be stock rear shock?
> 
> Subscribed:


We are also offering the adjustable lower mount, adjustable damping rear shocks at the same time we launch the front struts .


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

I am ridiculously excited for these to get here...Help Andrew out and order a set...They are going to be pretty amazing. 

Friday can't come soon enough for me


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Rub-ISH said:


> Friday can't come soon enough for me


I think it wont be this week, unfortunately!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

And why is that?


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

From what [email protected] said to me earlier! 
Might have change, but monday, he said it would be pushed back a couple of days!


----------



## Simplicity (Nov 6, 2007)

BBSWagen said:


> From what [email protected] said to me earlier!
> Might have change, but monday, he said it would be pushed back a couple of days!



These things almost always get pushed back.


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Wait for Andrew to confirm!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

They are shipping out Friday, that was confirmed today by Corey! :beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> They are shipping out Friday, that was confirmed today by Corey! :beer:


Ill be calling you this weekend :heart: :beer: :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

bryangb said:


> Ill be calling you this weekend :heart: :beer: :beer:


I can't wait to hear the sound of your voice, it's been too long :heart:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Ordered. :beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Can't wait :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks guys! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

All orders have been shipped and Max already has installed!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> All orders have been shipped and Max already has installed!


 He's quick. 

I don't think mine are showing up till tomorrow  

It's way too cold for a garage-less bum like myself anyway


----------



## lowbz21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Ordered a set yesterday, any idea how much camber you can get?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

lowbz21 said:


> Ordered a set yesterday, any idea how much camber you can get?


 Andrew said -3*:beer::beer:


----------



## lowbz21 (Sep 7, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Andrew said -3*:beer::beer:


 Thanks dude:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

lowbz21 said:


> Ordered a set yesterday, any idea how much camber you can get?


 The struts are capable of -3, but you'll probably max out around 2.5-2.7 before the bag becomes damn close to the inside of the strut tower. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Got mine today...Holy Sh!TS these are amazing...every other front strut is inferior lol...gonna have a hard time waiting till next wednesday to install. 

As of right now my car is not notched but I do have raxels in the front...so I'm gonna throw them on to see how low they get with out a notch. I suspect they will tuck up pretty nice with these new end links and no notch. Pix to follow... 

I'll probably end up notching just cause but curiosity has the best of me :heart: 

Thanks Andrew


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Glad they showed up, Brandon! Your other piece isn't far off  

Can't wait to see pics of them installed! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Look what came in the mail today :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

I like mine, wish I had some air fresheners  :laugh:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

bryangb said:


>


It sits that well without adjusting the the thread bag height? did you spin them down to get it like that ?


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

The bottom assembly moves up to the bag, you dont adjust the height of the bag itself!


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

BBSWagen said:


> The bottom assembly moves up to the bag, you dont adjust the height of the bag itself!


I understand that! all semantics aside...I'm curious what kind of adjustment was made


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

None


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:beer::beer:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Quick pic. More to follow. 

NO NOTCH... On Raxels 




















There is about a half inch difference from the drivers side to the passenger. These ride like a dream compared to the old style performance struts. 

Thanks Andrew so happy


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Rub-ISH said:


> Quick pic. More to follow.
> 
> NO NOTCH... On Raxels
> 
> ...


Looks AWESOME Brandon!

Glad you're happy with the new struts


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Very cool!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

dub-Nation said:


> Very cool!


That a3 looks great :beer:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Kevin. Took some real pictures today...I'll post em after post processing


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Just wanted to give a little bit of info for anyone wondering: 

After toe was set to spec passenger front aligned at -2.6* and driver side at -2.2* at my ride height (47psi, 205/40/17). Fronts were calculated to be at -2* aired out 

Plates are set to max negative camber. :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the update Bryan, car is looking good! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## lowbz21 (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

So what damping settings do you guys have your's set on? Right now I'm in 14 clicks away from full-stiff, I think i need to go towards the softer side a bit more, seems a bit rough on some bumps, and when I'm driving the car on the highway and raise the car to go over a series of bumps or something, forget it, feels like the suspension is going to fall off :sly:


----------



## lowbz21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Coderedpl said:


> So what damping settings do you guys have your's set on? Right now I'm in 14 clicks away from full-stiff, I think i need to go towards the softer side a bit more, seems a bit rough on some bumps, and when I'm driving the car on the highway and raise the car to go over a series of bumps or something, forget it, feels like the suspension is going to fall off :sly:


Agree with everything, when I got them I was so excited to put them on full stiff, almost immediately pulled over and changed it to half and that was still a little stiff now I have it on full soft and it's comfy. But you definitely can't drive as high it's as if the suspension is topping out if that makes sense(as oppose to bottoming out) it makes a nasty noise.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

lowbz21 said:


> Agree with everything, when I got them I was so excited to put them on full stiff, almost immediately pulled over and changed it to half and that was still a little stiff now I have it on full soft and it's comfy. But you definitely can't drive as high it's as if the suspension is topping out if that makes sense(as oppose to bottoming out) it makes a nasty noise.


 How does it handle on full soft? Compared to stiffer? 

Yea and my "higher" setting isn't exactly full stiff. 

It sort of sounds as if you hit a REALLY nasty pothole and it makes a harsh tap, or taking a hammer and slamming it on a wooden table..... Only 2 corny examples i can think of. 

I'm going to put it to 5 clicks from full soft this weekend and see how that works out for daily driving.


----------



## lowbz21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Coderedpl said:


> How does it handle on full soft? Compared to stiffer?
> 
> Yea and my "higher" setting isn't exactly full stiff.
> 
> ...


It feels a little weird at first handling wise but I got use to it quickly, it still handles fine for daily driving and if you wanna go on a nice drive just make it a little stiffer for the drive, that's what I do anyway


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

lowbz21 said:


> It feels a little weird at first handling wise but I got use to it quickly, it still handles fine for daily driving and if you wanna go on a nice drive just make it a little stiffer for the drive, that's what I do anyway


 Do you have a quick way of doing it or do you pull the rain tray each time?


----------



## lowbz21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Coderedpl said:


> Do you have a quick way of doing it or do you pull the rain tray each time?


I don't take the whole tray out, I lift the part over the strut tower just enough so I can adjust it


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

lowbz21 said:


> I don't take the whole tray out, I lift the part over the strut tower just enough so I can adjust it


You use the included damping adjusters?


----------



## lowbz21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Coderedpl said:


> You use the included damping adjusters?


Yeah


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

lowbz21 said:


> Yeah


Hmm someone told me they will be a pita to take out once you put them in
Is it true?


----------



## alexj87 (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

I have an MK6, I seriously remember mine being set in lower than that or at least different looking. I'll be re-adjusting tomorrow.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

lowbz21 said:


> Agree with everything, when I got them I was so excited to put them on full stiff, almost immediately pulled over and changed it to half and that was still a little stiff now I have it on full soft and it's comfy. But you definitely can't drive as high it's as if the suspension is topping out if that makes sense(as oppose to bottoming out) it makes a nasty noise.


Mine definitely top out as well. It makes pulling in and out of places a lot harder.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I've heard having the sway bar in prevents you from driving as high. The sway gets over extended and causes clunking. I removed my sway(when i installed my previous XL's)and have no issue driving at 80psi with these when I need to. Decided after hearing about being limited on drive height to leave mine out

I have mine set to 28/30 stiffness and drive at 46-48psi. It's definitely a stiff and firm ride, but that's what I wanted.


----------



## alexj87 (Mar 20, 2011)

I have my fsb in and it does clunk when all the way up. But at 90% of max height it's fine.


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

Did you guys thread the base of the strut all the way up before installing these?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

connoisseurr said:


> Did you guys thread the base of the strut all the way up before installing these?


No. They come from Airlift able to lay sub frame on 205/40/17's. I did not have to adjust mine at all

I wouldn't shorten the strut anymore than necessary


----------



## alexj87 (Mar 20, 2011)

connoisseurr said:


> Did you guys thread the base of the strut all the way up before installing these?


Iirc they come all the way up. And as Brian says a 40 on a 17 = frame layed so no need to shorten unless you wanna run a higher psi at ride height but that would limit your over all lift. Hope this helps


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

bryangb said:


> No. They come from Airlift able to lay sub frame on 205/40/17's. I did not have to adjust mine at all
> 
> I wouldn't shorten the strut anymore than necessary





alexj87 said:


> Iirc they come all the way up. And as Brian says a 40 on a 17 = frame layed so no need to shorten unless you wanna run a higher psi at ride height but that would limit your over all lift. Hope this helps


Definitely helps - thank you both. I figure I will have to adjust them a few times to get my desired result.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

They come at their tallest setting. They definitely do not go "as low" as the XL's without adjusting them. But like I said I'm laying out on 205/40/17 with no adjustment to the strut bodies


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Just put these in on Saturday. I have that clunking or loud noise when I air up all the way to go over a speed bump. Sounds like the shock is bottoming out. 

Also noticed I can't lay frame anymore so I adjusted the height on the strut and still can't. I'm about half an inch from subframe laying on the floor. 17x9 with a 205/45/17. Kind of a bummer.


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Just put these in on Saturday. I have that clunking or loud noise when I air up all the way to go over a speed bump. Sounds like the shock is bottoming out.
> 
> Also noticed I can't lay frame anymore so I adjusted the height on the strut and still can't. I'm about half an inch from subframe laying on the floor. 17x9 with a 205/45/17. Kind of a bummer.


 Did you check the torque specs on the top 2 bolts


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

notavr said:


> Did you check the torque specs on the top 2 bolts


 Yeap.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

I think with these there are two noises from two different things. 

1. A lighter sort of clunk that doesn't sound as dramatic. Like if something was rocking back and forth. This in my opinion would be the locking nuts needing to be tightened. 

2. The loud, uncomfortable thump when aired up and going over a bump that sounds like they are topping out or car is about to fall apart. 
#2 sort of makes it useless to air up too much when going over bumps as its damn uncomfortable and loud.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Coderedpl said:


> I think with these there are two noises from two different things.
> 
> 2. The loud, uncomfortable thump when aired up and going over a bump that sounds like they are topping out or car is about to fall apart.
> #2 sort of makes it useless to air up too much when going over bumps as its damn uncomfortable and loud.


 my point exactly. kinda bummed about it to be honest as it defeats the purpose of being bagged a bit.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

this is in regards to the clunking. I just had a MKV jetta wagon with clunking as well. This is how it was solved. Increased the distance of the bottom bag plate and the locking collar to 1 3/4". It didn't effect the air'd out stance of this car. but alleviated the knocking issue at full up. For those that are looking to lay frame. I think you're correct, the Xl's go a little lower. 

Pics for ref. 
You can see where the original locking collar was. and where its set to now. 

 


and an air out pic. 

215/40/18 on a 18x8.5 et 43(Ithink)


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Thanks for the reference pic Brendan :beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Does everyone experiencing clunking have a sway bar?


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

No more clunking after adjusting height. Still no clunking even after tightening top nuts to spec.

Also after reversing the end links, I don't have any weird noises as I had when I first installed.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Does anyone else max out the threads before it can actually get all the way to the top? My collar will go as far up as the leader line allows but when I go to adjust the strut body, it maxes out WAY before that.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

I get the clunk when at normal ride height...55 front 45 rear...I do have the sway bar attached and get a loud kind of clunk/pop over certain types of bumps. I.E train tracks and un even road seams 

I didn't adjust the thread body at all from the factory 

What are the torque settings for the upper bolts, and how can I adjust the thread body without changing the actual ride height? 

My rims/wheels are also very close to the struts like less than half an inch... wheels are 18x8.5 225/40


----------



## DroppinTheSasquatch (Oct 5, 2003)

The clunk starts on mine around 58-60psi, it is pretty faint and only under big bumps, over 65psi it clunks on any bump. 

Kind of wishing I got XL's now. 

08 GTI with front swaybar on 18x8.5 215/40


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

I chose to raise my fronts up because a) I could get over a few obstacles I encounter in my area and b) I can ride at the same daily height with less PSI in the bag. This allows for a much more comfortable ride IMHO. I just adjusted my rear Konis to a little bit outside the softest setting and my ride quality is similar to a nice set of lowering springs.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

connoisseurr said:


> I chose to raise my fronts up because b) *I can ride at the same daily height with less PSI in the bag. This allows for a much more comfortable ride IMHO*.


 exactly. adjust the strut and clunk will go away.(hopefully):laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

If you are hearing or feeling a clunk out of the MKV/MKVI Threaded Body Struts it is because the strut rod is topping out. The way to fix this as some people have suggested is to thread out the lower mount so that you bring the strut into the usable range. A 10-15mm adjustment usually does the trick (each turn will give you 1.5mm) 

With the wide range of wheel, tire, and offsets that people are running on these cars some people will need to adjust the lower mount so that when the car is laid out you are truely reading zero psi in the bags. Ride pressure should only be 45psi in the front, if you are riding around at 55-70psi in the front is it TOO MUCH. 

Another way to check to see if the strut is adjusted out too long is to compress the strut with the car suspended from a hoist or jack stand and measure the total dropped height (center of hub to fender) compared to when the car is laid out on the ground. Measure the max extension (ME) and the max compression (MC). Take ME-MC for the total stroke (TS). That number should be about 103mm +/-2mm. This will help determine if they are in fact using the entire strut travel. ME should be measured by lifting the axle set off the ground and allowing the suspension to fully droop.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

bryangb said:


> Does everyone experiencing clunking have a sway bar?


 Nope


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Does anyone else max out the threads before it can actually get all the way to the top? My collar will go as far up as the leader line allows but when I go to adjust the strut body, it maxes out WAY before that.


 Correct sir. The lower shock mount is not threaded to allow the strut body to "bottom out" at the bag.


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> If you are hearing or feeling a clunk out of the MKV/MKVI Threaded Body Struts it is because the strut rod is topping out. The way to fix this as some people have suggested is to thread out the lower mount so that you bring the strut into the usable range. A 10-15mm adjustment usually does the trick (each turn will give you 1.5mm).


 Hey Tom, thanks for chiming in here and in the "knock" thread. I can also get the "knock/ clunk" when aired up all the way. I did adjust the locking collar upon initial installation, and I understand what you're outlining above to help remedy it, however is it possible to know the measurement between the bag and locking collar as they are shipped? These are for the MKV/ VI chassis and I installed them on my wife's 2012 GLI. 

Other than that, my installation had been perfect. Drove all the way to SoWo and back, the wife and her copilot couldn't have been happier with the ride. However, during the last little stretch before getting back into the Austin area, a noise started making itself present. Sometimes the noise happens over normal road undulations at both low and normal speeds, and during most steering maneuvers even when the car is not in motion. It is only coming from the driver's side as it is audible outside of the car, but I am unable to determine what is causing it. I feel that the noise I am getting is something different than both here and that other thread. I also understand there could be "squeak" noises from the bushings, but this is not that. Torque specs were followed during installation and the noise I seem to hear is more of a "loose" sound vs a "knock" sound. 

Again, the installation was noise free for almost 3K miles. Also would like to note that upon first inspection returning from SoWo, I found that the driver's side bag had spun itself down. Would including an additional locking collar to tighten against the bag be a possible resolution/ prevention of this? 

Here's a pic from that day. 










We'll be taking the GLI on another road trip, over 5K miles, and although we have lived with the noise, it would be nice to be noise free again. 

Look forward to your response.* 

:thumbup: 

*If preferred I can remove this post and PM.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Marble said:


> Hey Tom, thanks for chiming in here and in the "knock" thread. I can also get the "knock/ clunk" when aired up all the way. I did adjust the locking collar upon initial installation, and I understand what you're outlining above to help remedy it, however is it possible to know the measurement between the bag and locking collar as they are shipped? These are for the MKV/ VI chassis and I installed them on my wife's 2012 GLI.
> 
> Other than that, my installation had been perfect. Drove all the way to SoWo and back, the wife and her copilot couldn't have been happier with the ride. However, during the last little stretch before getting back into the Austin area, a noise started making itself present. Sometimes the noise happens over normal road undulations at both low and normal speeds, and during most steering maneuvers even when the car is not in motion. It is only coming from the driver's side as it is audible outside of the car, but I am unable to determine what is causing it. I feel that the noise I am getting is something different than both here and that other thread. I also understand there could be "squeak" noises from the bushings, but this is not that. Torque specs were followed during installation and the noise I seem to hear is more of a "loose" sound vs a "knock" sound.
> 
> ...


 From that picture, the bag would have to be the one swiveling. The lower strut base has a tab of metal that keeps it aligned in the spindle. It would be impossible for that to move. 

I measured a new set of struts and the space between the bottom bag plate and the locking collar is 1 1/4" :thumbup:


----------



## DroppinTheSasquatch (Oct 5, 2003)

Anyone able to lay frame on these with a normal tire size IE 215/40/18 ETC? 

I am about an inch away from laying frame with all the pinch welds hammered, splash guards cut ETC


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

fasttt600 said:


> From that picture, the bag would have to be the one swiveling. The lower strut base has a tab of metal that keeps it aligned in the spindle. It would be impossible for that to move.


 I know this, hence why I said "the driver's side *bag* had spun *itself* down."  



fasttt600 said:


> I measured a new set of struts and the space between the bottom bag plate and the locking collar is 1 1/4" :thumbup:


 And, thank you. 

Hoping for additional feedback concerning the noise from Tom. 

:thumbup:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

DroppinTheSasquatch said:


> Anyone able to lay frame on these with a normal tire size IE 215/40/18 ETC?
> 
> I am about an inch away from laying frame with all the pinch welds hammered, splash guards cut ETC


 I did in my MkV GLI and am now in my B7 Passat. 

 
Front by santorum, on Flickr 
 
Volkspringa-18 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

*FV-QR*

i have the clunking issue but didn't mess with the body yet. but it only really happens when the suspension drops so i would think it is the shock bottoming/topping out


----------



## DroppinTheSasquatch (Oct 5, 2003)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> I did in my MkV GLI and am now in my B7 Passat.


 Thanks for the info, good to know :thumbup: 

Did you adjust your collars at all?


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

DroppinTheSasquatch said:


> Did you adjust your collars at all?


 No. Installed them as received in the box, camber too.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

Marble said:


> Hey Tom, thanks for chiming in here and in the "knock" thread. Look forward to your response.*
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> *If preferred I can remove this post and PM.


 PM sent.


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

I've tightened the tops to spec, raised the height of the strut, I've done it all. I run at 45psi also, anything above 50 will clunk loud, other than that 45 will be fine since the clunk is very faint. It's just unfortunate that everyone just has to "live with it".

I just got tired of messing with it.

Also when adjusting stiffness I not longer have clicks. I have to gauge by feel.


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

Does anyone have a picture of the camber plates out of the box? And max?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

alf_ftw said:


> I've tightened the tops to spec, raised the height of the strut, I've done it all. I run at 45psi also, anything above 50 will clunk loud, other than that 45 will be fine since the clunk is very faint. It's just unfortunate that everyone just has to "live with it".
> 
> I just got tired of messing with it.
> 
> Also when adjusting stiffness I not longer have clicks. I have to gauge by feel.


Have you tried lengthening your struts per the post that GintyFab posted? The post can be found here. Honestly, you shouldn't have to just 'live with it', try lengthening the struts first and let us know how that goes. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

I've done that, even to the point of matching the length of my previous ultra lows. but now im at 2 inches from bag to collar. So ill go further to extend it to eliminate the noise all together.

it takes away from the look i was going for, but no lie, its comfortable.

Its a persistent issue it seems everyone is having. Im sure ill get it figured out sooner or later, just with Summer school I've had to stop messing with it.

one thing i also noticed. may sound weird. 

Cold start, i noticed that upon a cold start, it does it, but driven about 1-2 miles the clunking goes away at 45psi-55psi.

drove flawlessly.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

alf_ftw said:


> I've done that, even to the point of matching the length of my previous ultra lows. but now im at 2 inches from bag to collar. So ill go further to extend it to eliminate the noise all together.
> 
> it takes away from the look i was going for, but no lie, its comfortable.
> 
> Its a persistent issue it seems everyone is having. Im sure ill get it figured out sooner or later, just with Summer school I've had to stop messing with it.


If you're at 2" bag to collar, that would imply that you've shortened the struts -- correct me if I'm wrong. In most cases, the knocking noise seems to be noticeable around 75-80psi. Do you have a picture of your struts for reference?

Thanks!


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

It's actually 2.5 I apologize. 

I use this pic from baconfenders since he set his up like mine










So it's extended from where they came.

Like I said it may just be the bearing/bushing in the inside. I messed with it today when I removed my wheels to stockers and there was no play in the bag/shaft.

I'm going to drive it tomorrow and see what else I can come up with.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

alf_ftw said:


> It's actually 2.5 I apologize.
> 
> I use this pic from baconfenders since he set his up like mine
> 
> ...


Yeah that's weird. That should allow you to drive at a lower pressure as well as keeping it from over extending...... Hopefully someone from air lift will chime in. Hope you get it sorted.:thumbup:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm considering trading mine to go back to XL's. Didn't think these struts would be quite so much of a compromise.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I have 0 issues and wouldn't even think of going back to XL's :screwy:


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

Lawn_Mower said:


> I'm considering trading mine to go back to XL's. Didn't think these struts would be quite so much of a compromise.


I wouldn't do all that. I really like em. The small noises will eventually get figured out


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

bryangb said:


> I have 0 issues and wouldn't even think of going back to XL's :screwy:


x2


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

I will x3 on this. Once I made my second adjustment after raising about 1.5", 0 issues what so ever.


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

Bump.

Retightened the strut mount bolt, as well as the lock nut.

No noise anymore. Don't be afraid to go slightly over specification. 

So far so good 👍

But I will be replacing this setup with a Nyloc Nut later down the road, even with the current locking nut, I found that they are not guaranteed to hold at all, it will back out eventually.

EDIT: damping is there! My airliftperformance are at 100% for now until I can get that Nyloc going


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

bryangb said:


> I have 0 issues and wouldn't even think of going back to XL's :screwy:


Wish I could say I had the same experience :laugh: There simply isn't enough lift to be useful, I mean I drive (drove, car's going to be down for a while now :laugh: ) really low anyways, but it was nice being able to lift it when I needed it.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Lawn_Mower said:


> Wish I could say I had the same experience :laugh: There simply isn't enough lift to be useful, I mean I drive (drove, car's going to be down for a while now :laugh: ) really low anyways, but it was nice being able to lift it when I needed it.


They have identical lift as XL's straight from airlift. Maybe 1/4" less. I had a picture somewhere. Mk5, same tires, classix, 80psi side by side. No difference


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

bryangb said:


> They have identical lift as XL's straight from airlift. Maybe 1/4" less. I had a picture somewhere. Mk5, same tires, classix, 80psi side by side. No difference


Not true at all. At least not in my case. Mine has barely any travel. I can't drive over 50-60 psi, and if I do there is no downward travel so it just clunks away and rides horrible.


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

Lawn_Mower said:


> Not true at all. At least not in my case. Mine has barely any travel. I can't drive over 50-60 psi, and if I do there is no downward travel so it just clunks away and rides horrible.


I have no idea how you haven't been able to remedy your problem.

I got mine spot on last night, rides amazingly and no noises. Just hope it lasts


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Lawn_Mower said:


> Not true at all. At least not in my case. Mine has barely any travel. I can't drive over 50-60 psi, and if I do there is no downward travel so it just clunks away and rides horrible.


Your struts need adjusted then. I can drive them at 70-80psi no problem. Stiff as hell(damping set to 28/30) but no clunking.









White car is on slam XL's. Same size tires. Little to no substantial difference in lift


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Honestly I'm not interested in messing with them anymore lol. Car barely lays out on some surfaces, I'm not willing to make them any higher. Just over them lol already took them out and messed with them 3 times.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Mine never lays out


----------



## DroppinTheSasquatch (Oct 5, 2003)

Lawn_Mower said:


> Honestly I'm not interested in messing with them anymore lol. Car barely lays out on some surfaces, I'm not willing to make them any higher. Just over them lol already took them out and messed with them 3 times.


+1 - I kind of wish I went with XLs , but I do love the ride quality and handling of them - my car lays out but not reliably every time, just barely and I have the struts set pretty low.

bryangb youre cheating with those small tire/wheel sizes


----------



## RednBlackVr97 (Jan 17, 2009)

Have these performance struts in my mk4 and have the same problems with clunking from factory they came with 1" of thread between the bag and collar ive adjusted to 1.5,1.75,2,2.5 I get the clunking at them all at 50psi they max out and clunk ive had enough of adjusting them and im ready to return them. I have the performance ones for my girls mk5 and I really dont want to hear her complaining about noise for $1100 these shouldnt have problems like this. They should only be able to adjust within specs to avoid this mess. I would have been happy if they took the xl body and added dampening and the camber plates it just seems like poor design if everyone is having this problem just my opinion.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Hmm forgot about this thread, I'll probably be taking mine out when I get the car put back together.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

considering ordering a set of these to go from my shot XL's. Is it even worth it to spend the extra rather then just get another set of XL's. Do these have any issues with them like the XL's and strut mount bearings?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

choey said:


> considering ordering a set of these to go from my shot XL's. Is it even worth it to spend the extra rather then just get another set of XL's. Do these have any issues with them like the XL's and strut mount bearings?


Choey-

Completely different design! And camber plates...yummy.:laugh:


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

Installed the performance kit on my GTI about two weeks ago about put about 500 miles on it so far. Love the ride, I keep 60psi in the fronts and have the dampening in the middle and did not adjust the shock length out of the box. The subframe just barely touches the pavement when aired out. I get clunking at 75-80psi but that makes sense because the strut is maxed out and I would never ride with that much pressure. Love the ride and the way it handles :thumbup:


----------

